# 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?



## 10203040 (20. Februar 2012)

*160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Guten Tag.

Ich hatte vor in meinem PC einen 140mm Gehäuselüfter zu verbauen(Muss oben ein Loch schneiden). Nun kam mir aber die Idee doch einen 160er zu wählen, das würde optisch vermutlich besser aussehen und wäre Leiser. Nur wo finde ich 160 mm Lüfter? Bei Amazon nicht. 140mm gibt es in Mengen, doch nach 160er habe ich verzweifelt gesucht. In einem Thread in einem anderen Forum wurde jemanden zu 160er geraten statt 80er, doch es taucht kein Kauflink o.ä. auf.

Google lieferte mir auch dazu keinen Kauflink? Es gibt ja auch 200mm Lüfter, nur ich finde absolut keinen 160er? Bin ich einfach zu blöd um einen zu finden, oder gibt es einfach gar keine? Was ich irgendwie kaum glauben kann.

mfg.


----------



## chris1995 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Soviel ich weiß gibt es keine 160mm Lüfter im PC Bereich.

MfG Chris


----------



## Heretic (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Also am leisesten sind zurzeit 120mm und 140mm Modelle. Ja es höhrt sich unlogisch an. Aber das hat sich Hersteller mäßig so eingependelt.

(Was jetzt natürlich nicht bedeutet das es keine leisen 200mm+ Modell gibt [nicht das hier gleich wieder alle aus der ecke kriechen und maulen^^])

Aber 160mm Lüfter sind wohl eher nicht zu finden bis garnicht zu finden. Gängige Größen sind 120mm , 1400mm und dann 200mm alles andere macht eher weniger sinn.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Nö, gibt es nicht. Es gäbe 149,5 / 150, 170 und 180 mm wie man hier sehen kann, nur wäre dort die Auswahl sehr bescheiden.


----------



## 10203040 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Okay. Nun mein Gehäuse ist 18cm Breit und da hätte ein 160mm Lüfter auch vom Aussehen her sehr gut reingepasst meine ich. schade eigentlich dann werde ich mich mit 140ern zufrieden geben müssen. 

Ich danke euch für diese sehr schnelle antwort.

mfg.


----------



## Shones (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Es gibt auch ein paar 180mm Modelle glaub ich. Die werden oft auf MORAs geschnallt. Aber von 160ern hab ich noch nie was gehört.
edit: Ok bei 180mm Gehäusebreite passen die wohl eher nicht^^


----------



## 10203040 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Habe mir deinen Link mal angeschaut Dr Bakterius, dankeschön. Vielleicht überleg ich mir das mit dem 150er oder 170er.

mfg.


----------



## Heretic (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Ich würde lieber gute 140mm Modelle nehmen.
Wennde da Modelle von Noiseblocker oder BeQuit usw nimmst kommst du Gehörmäßig besser weg. Auch werden hier wohl nicht viele erfahrung mit 150mm Lüfter haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Ich würde in dem Fall auch eher 140er nehmen, und damit es besser aussieht ev. einen schönen Rahmen damit kann man die Größe etwas kaschieren


----------



## 10203040 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Was für einen Ramen meinst du den Dr Bakterius? Ich wollte auch einen Staubfilter dort anbringen damit man nicht einfach nur den sich drehenden Lüfter sieht und ins Gehäuse rein von oben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: 160mm Gehäuse Lüfter?*

Ich meinte damit das man sich so etwas als Blende baut damit es sich opt abhebt und einen sauberen Abschluß bringt


----------

